# Chili



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone care to share a chili recipe. I'm the type that can only cook on the barbecue. Gwen makes a good one from memory, and I want to surprise her and make a batch. It's that time of the year where I looooove chili. Not too spicy and no onions though as Molly gets some too. Yep its cold and rainy and windy . and I've got an attack. Right now I'm looking for my Baileys to warm the cockles of my heart. :biggrin1:


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

This is my favorite chili recipe:

White Bean Turkey Chili

1+ pound ground turkey
1 pkg McCormick white chili spice packet (if you can't find you can substitute)
4 cans Great Northern Beans, drained (white)
2 T. ground cumin
1 7 oz can chopped green chilies
3 cups chicken broth ( I like swanson low sodium)

Cook Turkey, chopping with spatula as it cooks so it is in smaller crumbles, drain. Add spice packet with water as recommended and simmer until water evaporates. Put 2 cans of beans in pot with chicken broth. Puree with hand blender in pot. Add other beans, green chilies and cumin. Add turkey. Season with salt and pepper and chili spice or tabasco if you want it spicier. Simmer and serve with light sour cream, shredded cheese, French fried onions or diced green onions. 

Not sure if you have a hand blender/pulverizer but you could always use a blender to puree the beans and then add them to the pot.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorite recipe is similar to the one above. Onion can be omitted, of course!

*White Chicken Chili*

3 Tbs olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 can (4oz) chopped green chiles, drained
3 Tbs all-purpose flour
2 tsp ground cumin
2 cans (16 oz) white beans (Navy, Great Northern, Cannellini)
1 can (14.5 oz) chicken broth
1 1/2 cups chopped cooked chicken breast

Optional:
Shredded monterey jack or cheddar cheese
Sour cream
Cilantro
Salsa

•	In large skillet, cook onion in oil for 4 minutes or until transparent. 
•	Add chiles, flour and cumin; cook and stir for 2 minutes. 
•	Add beans and chicken broth; bring to a boil.
•	Reduce heat; simmer for 10 minutes or until thickened.
•	Add chicken; cook until hot.
•	Garnish with cheese, sour cream, cilantro and salsa, if desired.

This a very forgiving recipe --- lots of room for variations --- and great for the crockpot. I usually throw in other spices such as salt, pepper, chili powder or paprika, and coriander. I may use cornstarch vs flour. If I'm in a hurry, I use pre-chopped onions, celery and green peppers as well as canned chicken. If I want it spicy, I throw in a can of diced jalepenos, or some slices from a jar or chop up a fresh one. I've also added some chopped chipolte in adobo if I want a smokey taste. I probably use more chicken and less beans than the recipe calls for and sometimes puree some of the beans for a thicker chili.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks so much Christina and Dee Dee. They sound yummy. If if have any questions, I might have to pm you. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't give amounts... But pretty much just throw everything in! I make a many bean chili with either ground turkey or beef. That includes... Black beans, pinto beans, kindney Beans and chickpeas. I chop and sauté onion, garlic, carrots, and green peppers. Then I brown the meat in that mixture. Then I pretty much toss in the rinsed cans of bean, a or two can of diced tomatoes. I add either jalepenos or favorite salsa. Lots of chilli powder.... And the secret ingredients, especially if using turkey, is unsweetened cocoa it it helps add that dark rich look and flavor. I also add a bit of cinnamon. I make it pretty thick and chunky... Serve with chips, cheese, sour cream. On rice if you like.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy that sounds good too. Just wondering about the secret ingredient cocoa. That contains theobromine which rules out dogs. ?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I make a healthy turkey chili. I don't really have a strict recipe, but I cook some onion and garlic, add the ground turkey, then the spices (cumin, chili powder, coriander, celery salt, salt and pepper), the finely chopped carrot, celery, red and green peppers. For extra heat you can finely chop a jalapeno or serrano chili as well, add a large can of diced tomatos, beans (i like black beans but any kind will do). Cook in a large pot for about an hour, then taste and adjust the seasonings to your liking!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tuss said:


> I make a healthy turkey chili. I don't really have a strict recipe, but I cook some onion and garlic, add the ground turkey, then the spices (cumin, chili powder, coriander, celery salt, salt and pepper), the finely chopped carrot, celery, red and green peppers. For extra heat you can finely chop a jalapeno or serrano chili as well, add a large can of diced tomatos, beans (i like black beans but any kind will do). Cook in a large pot for about an hour, then taste and adjust the seasonings to your liking!


 that sounds great too. Do your dogs get some? Gwen shakes her head at me when I tell her to leave out the onion. lol


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

No, there is onion and garlic in it (both toxic), plus the beans give them stinky gas. I try to minimize the human foods they get unless it is just veges or meat (without much seasoning). They did have some of my pork tenderloin tonight for dinner.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I don't worry about a little garlic. I ve asked Sabine about garlic ,,, here's her reply 

Garlic is a member of the allium family, but toxicity isn't as extreme as that of onions for example.

No specific safe or unsafe dose has been determined yet (e.g. unlike for chocolate), there's just not enough research available.

I have not yet personally heard of a single case where a moderate, reasonable amount of garlic has ever been an issue. Dr. Pitcairn even recommends using garlic in his book

I hear ya though, \Molly can eat just about anything with no problems , loves spaghetti .


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Good luck on your chili adventure!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, Dave the boys can't hav it cause of the onion anyway... So that's why I use the cocoa. But they can have a few tortilla chips... Which makes them very happy. And while cooking some carrots alway "fall" on the floor.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yes, Dave the boys can't hav it cause of the onion anyway... So that's why I use the cocoa. But they can have a few tortilla chips... Which makes them very happy. And while cooking some carrots alway "fall" on the floor.


Glad the boys get something out of it. lol


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Do set a place at the table for Molly, Dave? How does she eat chili without getting it all over her face? I think this thread will require photos!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

angiern2004 said:


> Do set a place at the table for Molly, Dave? How does she eat chili without getting it all over her face? I think this thread will require photos!!!


oh she does for sure. It somehow disappears on its own. Yeah I should get a picture. I'm hoping Santa will bring me a new camera as mine is toast right now. yep she gets some of ours for her dessert. :biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We toss in 1-2 squares of baker's chocolate into our chili. All the chocolate does is remove some of the acidity. Would 1 square diluted in a huge pot of chili hurt a wee doggie? I don't know.

We make mild chili but have hots on the side. Little dishes of chopped jalapenos, onion, chilis, cheeses... Then our guests can add the level of hot themselves. A quick toss in the microwave and, oh boy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds good. I don't know about the bakers chocolate. Even diluted might be enough to make a dog sick.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

No chili for our dogs! My SIL came for a visit and shared our chili with her dog. Later, the dog left a "present" (SIL's words - not mine!) on my brand new comforter! 

But, my secret ingredient in chili is a can of tomato soup - cuts the acidity and makes it a little bit creamy. How can you make chili without onions??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> No chili for our dogs! My SIL came for a visit and shared our chili with her dog. Later, the dog left a "present" (SIL's words - not mine!) on my brand new comforter!
> 
> But, my secret ingredient in chili is a can of tomato soup - cuts the acidity and makes it a little bit creamy. How can you make chili without onions??


Gwen just looks at Molly and says no onions for my little girl. To tell you the truth, I don't notice they're missing Kathie.


----------



## reenybean25 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the easiest and tasty turkey chili recipe!
Makes 4 servings 
1 Lb Ground Turkey 
1 14.5 oz can Bush's Baked Beans Chili flavor
1 4.5oz can Hunt's Diced Tomatoes for Chili (says chili recipe on the can...you can use the regular or they also have a spicy red pepper flavor which is the one I use. It just depends how much heat you want.)
2 8oz cans (or 1 large can) Hunt's tomato sauce
1 box Carrol Shelley's Chili Kit(you will find this in any Harris Teeter/Food Lion or Giant in the aisle where they sell the packaged gravies, packaged marinades and packaged sauces)- Out of this kit you will only need 1/2 the package of chili seasoning(you can add more to taste but I always start with half and go from there) and the cayenne pepper packet( I use the entire packet of that)

I throw all ingredients in at once into a crockpot. For the amount in this recipe you really only need a standard size crockpot, nothing huge.)
Turn the crockpot on high for 3 1/2- 4 hrs. Voila!

Most recipes will call for you to brown the ground turkey first, but I don't for this recipe. Some people say this takes away from the flavor but I disagree. The main difference between browning and not browning is, in my opinion, just a personal preference. With ground turkey the browning/not browning process is simply a matter of texture. If you don't brown it beforehand, the turkey will break apart into very small pieces and your chili will be more brothy and not as chunky so if you prefer a more chunky texture, then browning the turkey first would probably suit you better. I have made this chili a million times and people love it! It is so simple and really is delicious! If you do decide to try it out and have any questions let me know. I'd love to know how it turns out for you...good luck!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Chilli was originally a peasant food just like gumbo. The meat was whatever they had. I buy a sirloin beef roast, pork sausage, and sometimes add chicken. I cube the beef in a small cube and brown, then do the same with the chicken and saute the sausage. Pour most of the grease off. Then I add tomatoes pureed ad a handful of chilli powder. Depending on what sausage I put in depends on the seasonings. I do add the jalapinos, garlic onion if I feel like it, cumin for sure. Let it all simmer until the meats fall apart, then add the rinsed canned beans (whichever kind you want). It is really not worth the time to cook the dried beans. I also serve with the peppers, cheeze and sour cream. The cheeze and sour cream take out the heat from the peppers. Sometimes I add a little molasses or brown sugar and salt pepper as needed. I have never tried the chocolate and wouldn't worry about giving it to Rosie. I just don't give her spicy foods period. But I had a little schnauzer who found my Valentine candy and ate the whole box then puked all over the dining room. She lived to be a ripe old age. guess it was the puking. However, the kids have always given my little dogs an M&M or two with no hamful resuls and with the dilution of chocolate in a pot-I would give. Also the onion. Rosie has eaten potroast cooked with onions to no harm. Not the ones I pu in last, but the ones I shred and pt in for flavor.

As far as what Rosie gets, I give her some of the raw diced meat--leave some out for when we are eating.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds like a keeper Lucile, glad Rosie gets something .


----------

